
Researcher claims Microsoft is trying to circumvent security bounty payments - playeren
https://twitter.com/jonasLyk/status/1282945750746509313
======
playeren
Lock screen/Bitlocker bypass/elevation of privilege in Bitlocker:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S4jU7knBG_Km_AdHXf8JyE8z...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S4jU7knBG_Km_AdHXf8JyE8zl0SOxQ9VvYFPanQy1g8/edit)

Group policy client service - Insecure file operations causing escalation of
privilege:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sRrftambp4gz4koVX1Qs1l1O...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sRrftambp4gz4koVX1Qs1l1ODDFTp1eUd6j6NvmCt1U/edit)

And a bunch more here:
[https://twitter.com/jonasLyk](https://twitter.com/jonasLyk)

